# Motor 12v potente para impresora de moto



## Tuboverboost (Ago 30, 2016)

Hola a todos...

Este finde, como algunos conoceran, es la Rodibook, una salida en moto en la que, como su nombre indica, las indicaciones de la ruta se indican a traves de Roadbook ( esa caja con pantalla transparente, donde vas girando un rollo de papel, y en el, te van saliendo las indicaciones.. ) 

Es ahí donde tengo el problema. He intentado "motorizar" dicho roabook, con un servo ( 4.8v ) en el que he eliminado la parte digital, y el tope, para que se convierta en un motor "sinfin" y no tiene suficientemente potencia.

También lo he intentado con un motor de "retrovisor" elécrico de coche... y el mismo problema. Es flojo.

De cuantos watios debería de ser el motor.. o teneis idea de donde puedo encontrar alguno un poco potente ? trabajo en un taller de coches.. por lo que podría conseguir alguno de algun vehículo "siniestro".... 


Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 30, 2016)

Ya probaste con los motores brushed de las impresoras 
No conozco el mecanismo, pero imagino que deben ser dos rodillos, el cual uno enrolla el papel. del otro rodillo..
En las impresoras HP por ej.. tienes motores Brushed Mabuchi, que tienen buen torque.
Tambien en algunas VHS hay un motor mabuchi de muy buen Torque. pequeño y a 12V El RF370C





Tambien en los compresores de aire .los portatiles a 12V, Tienes otro motor Mabuchi. mas grande y con mas Torque. que para lo tuyo va de sobra.
Todo depende del tamaño del lugar donde lo coloques.
Fijate en esta foto la diferencia de tamaño del RF370 comparado con los otros Motores Mabuchi..




Incluso a ese motorcito yo lo e usado para un mini taladro, y no se frena con nada.

De todas maneras puedes usar algun motor de antena eléctrica de algun Vehículo o el motor de los levantavidrios.
o algun motor PAP de las impresoras..


----------



## Tuboverboost (Ago 30, 2016)

Vaya pasada de respuesta!

Llamaré a un colega que tiene una empresa de informatica, a ver si tiene alguna impresora que no utilice. 

Los de elevalunas, lo había pensado, pero son bastante pesados. 

Había pensado también en uno de retrovisor, pero el que lo plega, no el que regula el cristal, porqué ése, no tiene torque. 

MUchas, muchísimas gracias por el pedazo de respuesta!


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 30, 2016)

Y por que no agregarle al motor un par de engranajes para aumentar el toque y disminuir velocidad...
O una correa y 2 poleas, la más pequeña en el motor...

Saludos!


----------



## Tuboverboost (Ago 30, 2016)

Lo primero que prové, fué con un servo sin la electronica, tal como he indicado en la pregunta...  y éste tiene caja reductora, y la verdad, es que por lo pequeño que es... tiene bastante torque...

Tienes toda la razón con lo de los engranajes, y la polea.. el problema es que para ir en moto... con los movimientos, baches, etc... tiene qeu ser un montaje muy robusto... y cuantos menos componentes mejor.. 

Aún así, le doy dos vueltas a ver como lo hago  

muchas gracias una vez mas !


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2016)

Sin lugar a dudas necesitas una reducción mecánica.
Compra el motor con la caja de reducción acoplada de fábrica. Son mucho más robustos.

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------



## Tuboverboost (Ago 31, 2016)

En que web me recomiendas comprarlo ?


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 31, 2016)

Interesante aparatito. investigando un poco, me decanto mas por la idea de adquirir una impresora vieja, desguazarla y sacarle los motores y las poleas o engranajes.
Con un poco de paciencia. te armas una buena cajita motorizada.
que como decia antes solo debe mover los rodillos de papel.. 
Fijate en las imagenes, que una usa 2 motores y el otro un servo. de RC 








todos esos mecanismos, ejes,engranajes,incluso la polea se encuentran en las impresoras.
en el video hay una , con un servo de RC. y led. 





Hasta hay un software que crea las hojas de ruta.





Si te, va bien el bricolaje, te puedes armar algo sencillo y sin gastar mucho dinero.
Lo que te saldria un motor con reduccion, te compras 2 o mas impresoras de de inyeccion de tinta usadas y te quedas con varios motores.  etc..etc etc...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2016)

Yo compraría una de éstas barata o de desguace . . .

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwiS35WRzOvOAhVLkpAKHaHDCLwQ_AUIBQ


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 31, 2016)

tambien,!  a esas se le saca el display y se usa para otra cosa


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2016)

A lo mejor te convendría un motor de pasos y poner un imán en la rueda de forma que a medida que se mueve la moto el rutometro avanca

Enviado desde algún aparato usando algún programa, ¡o yo que se!


----------

